# high school



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Αντιμετωπίζω το παρακάτω δίλημμα:

Το αμερικάνικο high school, δηλαδή το Λύκειο, έχει τέσσερις τάξεις, αντί για τρεις που έχουμε εμείς. Δηλαδή, ξεκινάει από την 9η Τάξη και φτάνει στη 12η. Από την εποχή που υπηρετούσα στην Β/θμια Εκπαίδευση, ξέρω ότι το ελληνικό κράτος έχει λύσει το πρόβλημα της αντιστοίχισης μετρώντας τα χρόνια της 12ετούς εκπαίδευσης ως εξής:

7th Grade (Junior High ή Middle School) = Α' Γυμνασίου
8th Grade (Junior High ή Middle School) = Β' Γυμνασίου
9th Grade (High School) = Γ' Γυμνασίου

10th Grade (High School) = Α' Λυκείου
11th Grade (High School) = Β' Λυκείου
12th Grade (High School) = Γ' Λυκείου

Στο σίριαλ που μεταφράζω τα κορίτσια ξεκινάνε τη φοίτησή τους στο High School, δηλαδή στο Λύκειο, και πηγαίνουν 9η Τάξη -- _δηλαδή Τρίτη Γυμνασίου για τα δικά μας δεδομένα. _

Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο πρέπει να κρατήσω: από τη μία καμαρώνουν που τώρα θα φοιτούν στο Λύκειο, από την άλλη είναι ολοφάνερο ότι μιλάμε για 14-15χρονες που δηλώνουν ότι πάνε 9η Τάξη, δηλαδή Γ' Γυμνασίου. 

(Edit: διέγραψα τα περί junior και senior, ήταν άσχετα, επειδή junior είναι ο μαθητής της 11ης Τάξης).

Προφανώς δεν γίνεται να τα λέω ανακατεμένα, πότε Λύκειο, πότε Γυμνάσιο. Τι λέτε; (Μήπως τα είπα πολύ μπερδεμένα;)


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Γιατί εσύ δεν τις κάνεις Α' Λυκείου να τελειώνεις;


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 28, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Γιατί εσύ δεν τις κάνεις Α' Λυκείου να τελειώνεις;



Αυτό ήμουν έτοιμη να προτείνω κι εγώ, εφόσον δεν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα με την υπόλοιπη πλοκή του επεισοδίου. Πέρα από τις παραπάνω αντιστοιχίες των τάξεων, νομίζω ότι εν προκειμένω υπερισχύει το καμάρι των κοριτσιών για το πέρασμά τους στην παρέα των μεγαλύτερων, για την "ενηλικίωσή" τους στο πλαίσιο του σχολείου.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Γιατί μπερδεύονται τα πράγματα, όταν μάλιστα μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι και οι όροι freshman και junior.

Της λέει ο αδερφός της, εγώ είμαι junior, εσύ freshman, δεν σου μιλάω, είσαι μικρή. Προφανώς έχουν δυο χρόνια διαφορά μεταξύ τους, πάνε 9η και 11η Τάξη. 
Αν πω, "Εσύ είσαι πρωτάκι στο Λύκειο, ενώ εγώ πάω Β' Λυκείου", συγκρούεται και με τη διαφορά ηλικίας που ξέρουμε ότι έχουν τα δυο αδέρφια.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 28, 2008)

Όχι ότι δεν έχεις τα δίκια σου, αλλά λίγο δύσκολο δεν είναι να υιοθετήσεις ορολογία του 1960 και ν' αρχίσεις να λες "εσύ πας στην ενάτη, εγώ στη δεκάτη, δεν σε κάνω παρέα"; Σαν τη Βουγιουκλάκη στο Χτυποκάρδια στα θρανία...

Έντιτ: Αν η πρόταση _"Εσύ είσαι πρωτάκι στο Λύκειο, ενώ εγώ πάω Β' Λυκείου"_ είναι το μόνο σου πρόβλημα, τότε μπορείς να το αποφύγεις τεχνηέντως ως εξής: "Εσύ είσαι πρωτάκι, εγώ όχι".


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2008)

Η λύση που έδινε ο Μεγαλέξαντρος σ' αυτά:

χάι σκουλ ή χάισκουλ

Γράφει ο Δημήτρης Λυμπερόπουλος: Αλλά ο πατέρας μου, που σε όλη του τη ζωή, δεν έμαθε παρά μόνο το γιες και το ολ ράιτ, με έπιασε από τ' αυτί και με πήγε στο Χάι Σκουλ.


----------



## Katerina_A (Nov 28, 2008)

Είναι κι αυτό μια επιλογή, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα...


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Katerina_A said:


> Είναι κι αυτό μια επιλογή, αλλά προσωπικά δεν θα τη χρησιμοποιούσα...



Ούτε κι εγώ. Με τίποτα και δεν ξέρω αν είναι αναγκαίο.


----------



## La usurpadora (Nov 28, 2008)

Μερικές απορίες.
Πρόκειται για σειρά με αυτά τα παιδιά πρωταγωνιστές; Πόσους κύκλους έχει κάνει; Πόσους κύκλους θα μεταφράσεις; Γιατί αν κάθε σεζόν αντιστοιχεί στην τάξη που πηγαίνουν, τότε, μάλλον θα πρέπει να τηρήσεις το αρχικό Γ' γυμνασίου (και μετά Α και Β λυκείου).
Το πολύ πολύ, αν είναι τόσο ενθουσιασμένα τα κορίτσια, μπορούν να λένε, "μια ανάσα από το λύκειο", "σχεδόν λυκειόπαιδια" κλπ.
Αυτά, αν τραβάει σε μάκρος η σειρά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 28, 2008)

Πάντως, η τρίτη γυμνασίου είναι όντως σημαντική για τα γυμνασιόπαιδα, γιατί είναι στην ουσία τελειόφοιτοι, που θα πάνε την επόμενη χρονιά στο μαγικό κόσμο του λυκείου όπου είναι σχεδόν ενήλικες. Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να το κρατήσεις και να βάλεις κάτι του τύπου «εσύ είσαι ακόμα στο γυμνάσιο ενώ εγώ στο λύκειο, πώς να σου μιλήσω» (οποία ντροπή!)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Θα απαντήσω σε όλες τις απορίες:

Ναι, η σειρά κρατάει χρόνια. Πέρυσι πήγαιναν 8η Τάξη, δηλαδή Β' Γυμνασίου, και δεν μου δημιούργησε κανένα πρόβλημα γιατί αυτή η τάξη είναι στον χαμηλό κύκλο του σχολείου και στην Αμερική και στην Ελλάδα. Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από την ώρα που πάνε στην 9η Τάξη, που για την Ελλάδα είναι Γυμνάσιο, ενώ για την Αμερική είναι Λύκειο. Φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να μιλάνε για Λύκειο ενώ είναι ολοφάνερο ότι πρόκειται για παιδιά που δεν είναι ακόμα 15 χρονών.

Μάλλον, θα κάνω την καρδιά μου πέτρα και θα τα μετατρέψω όλα σε Λύκειο και Α' Λυκείου, κι ας νομίσουν κάποιοι θεατές ότι έκανα λάθος -- δεν έχουν παρά να μου στείλουν ένα email με τα παράπονά τους και θα τους εξηγήσω.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 28, 2008)

Πάντως, αυτό που λέει η Παλάβρα ότι τρίτη γυμνασίου=χρονιά-σταθμός (τέλος της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης, ισχύει αυτό; ), είναι καλή ιδέα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Δεν μπορώ να βάλω ότι λέει "εσύ είσαι ακόμα Γυμνάσιο, εγώ Λύκειο", αφού υποτίθεται ότι πάνε κι οι δυο Λύκειο. Έτσι ξεκινάει το πρώτο επεισόδιο, είναι η πρώτη μέρα στο σχολείο, στο Λύκειο, συναντάει στο διάδρομο τον αδερφό της που πάει 11η Τάξη και κάνει ότι δεν την ξέρει, επειδή αυτή πάει 9η Τάξη.


----------



## oublexis (Nov 28, 2008)

*Να θεσπιστεί η Σ.Υ. (σημείωση υποτιτλιστή).* Εναλλακτικά, το κρολ υποτιτλιστή. Όπου θα αναλύεται, π.χ., η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις αμερικανικές και τις ελληνικές σχολικές τάξεις. Θα έχει ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον αν στην αρχή και το τέλος του κρολ εμφανίζεται και η ίδια η υποτιτλίστρια με μαγιό.


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2008)

Να φτιάξεις Τετάρτη Λυκείου, δεν γίνεται; Το νοήμον κοινό θα καταλάβει ότι έχουν τέσσερις τάξεις στο αμερικάνικο λύκειο.


----------



## pit (Nov 30, 2008)

Διάβασα τη συζήτησή σας και έχω να προτείνω το εξής:

Γιατί δεν το καλύπτεις όπως-όπως με κάτι που να αποδίδει απλά το νόημα, όπως "εσύ είσαι μικρό/μικρόβιο/μικρή/πρωτάκι..., ενώ εγώ μεγάλος...", θέλοντας να δείξεις τη διαφορά ηλικίας και τάξης χωρίς να πειράξεις τις τάξεις (έκανα και ρίμα!).

Κι αν κάποια στιγμή σού τύχει κανένα freshman/sophomore, junior, senior, το καλύπτεις πάλι νοηματικά (πρωτάκι/νεούδι/μικρή) ή βάζεις απλά Λύκειο, απόφοιτος κτλ, αποφεύγοντας να αποδώσεις ακριβώς την τάξη.

Εξάλλου, το ελληνικό κοινό έχει εξοικειωθεί με το αμερικάνικο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Ξέρει περίπου τι γίνεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την πρότασή σου, Pit. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι κάτι που δεν παρακάμπτεται με κανέναν τρόπο: Το high school πρέπει να το πω Λύκειο, δεν γίνεται να το πω Γυμνάσιο. Πρέπει η 14-15χρονη και ο 17χρονος να πηγαίνουν στο ίδιο σχολείο που είναι Λύκειο, κι αυτό μάλλον θα ξενίσει τον Έλληνα θεατή που δεν έχει ιδέα από το αμερικάνικο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Αυτό ήταν εξαρχής το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημά μου, τα άλλα αντιμετωπίζονται με κάποιον τρόπο.


----------



## pit (Nov 30, 2008)

Όταν είπα ότι το ελληνικό κοινό ξέρει πώς είναι το αμερικάνικο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, εννοούσα πως γνωρίζει ότι δεν είναι το ίδιο με το δικό μας και ότι οι τάξεις λέγονται grades και κάποια άλλα βασικά για τον prom, τους seniors κτλ.

Δε νομίζω ότι αποτελεί πρόβλημα το ότι τα κορίτσια ίσως να φαίνονται μικρά για το Λύκειο, καθώς γενικά τα παιδιά στην Αμερική δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τους συνομηλίκους τους εδώ. Βλέπουμε πατημένους 25άρηδες και 30άρηδες να κάνουν τους seniors και να ετοιμάζονται για τον prom, τη στιγμή που η ηλικία τους ορίζει έναν άλλο χορό, αυτόν του Ησαΐα! Λίγες φορές βλέπουμε μεγαλοκοπέλες να παίζουν τις παιδούλες και να πηγαίνουν στο κόλετζ; Γι' αυτούς τους λόγους, δε νομίζω ότι θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα. Μη σ' απασχολεί για την ηλικία. Πες ότι είναι κοντές για την ηλικία τους (!) ή ότι είναι διάνοιες.

Το ότι μπορεί να επωμιστείς την ευθύνη δεν το αμφισβητώ.
It's your call, after all (πάλι ρίμα!).


----------

